# My Butter bore



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Took the last few months putin together something diff. Im hopin to replicate a Civil war gun. This is breach load for saftey but the ball is loaded by the muzz.(reduced breach) I still have too find the ball to weld to the plug but figured maybe you guys might have a thought on what to make pre-loaded cartridges out of and how much powder. Im thinking 10grams of FF 2 start.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Not much help on advising you but that is one nifty lookin boomer! Would love to see it shoot.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ya Im hopin so. Figured out 10grams is = to 150grain though


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

try sending a e-mail to Timken Bearing customer service dept. and ask them if they have any off spec bearings you could buy. they might have what you need.


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

Not exactly sure what you are looking for, but try searching at www.mcmaster.com for steel balls

There is a mcmaster in aurora, and they ship pretty quick.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fired 15grams with a paper wad today. Nice! Took awhile to figure out how to get the alum foil right. Pouch like. Also thinkin on makin 30gr charges. Here is a pic of charge tool and 15gr pouch.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Aluminum foil is static resistant


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I am gonna tell you what- that is sweet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was looking in an Enco Tool Magazine and they sell steel balls- look up Enco on the net and see if they have anything you can use. know what would really be cool is make a mini- ball out of Styrofoam and make a sand casting -fill it full of lead- shoot them ! that cannon looks awesome !! I tip my hat to you.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ill check it out.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)




----------

